# Spicy Sweet Goose Jerky - Gotta make room in the freezer!



## smokinhusker (Nov 20, 2012)

The BF is in Nebraska doing his favorite thing - Duck and Goose hunting! So I know he'll be bringing more home and I thought I'd better make some room.

Took out some Canada Goose breasts to thaw, cleaned them up and cut into strips. He loves the Hi Country Jerky Spicy Sweet Blend for waterfowl. 

5 lbs all cleaned, sliced and seasoned













5 lbs Spicy Sweet Goose Jerky.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 20, 2012






Smoked with JD Bourbon Oak and Cherry for approximately 8 hours starting at 120* and bumping 10* hourly until I got to 170*, then let them finish at that temp in the MES 40. No pics

Here it is all finished and ready for bagging. Got 2.65 lbs from the 5 lbs I started with













2.64 lbs Spicy Sweet Goose Jerky.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 20, 2012






He'll be a happy camper when he gets home this weekend!

Thanks for looking


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 20, 2012)

YUMM YUMM


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Rick! I do so enjoy making jerky and sausages! I mixed up 5 lbs 80/20 Summer Sausage this morning.


----------



## cshewey (Nov 20, 2012)

That does look good.  Never been a big fan of waterfowl, but then again never been a good enough hunter (or took the time) to get some.  I liked the idea of slowly increasing your smoker heat, and am going to try that the next time I make jerky.  Do you do the same with your summer sausage?  I have had only marginal luck with making that in the smoker and having it turn out good.


----------

